# Patti, Sicily



## EsoteK (Nov 5, 2009)

Main Image ando more about : Zenfolio | Julio Martins | Patti, Italy

Exif: f/5.6 @ 31 mm, 1/500, ISO 125, No Flash, more...





Julio Martins - Zenfolio | Julio Martins


----------

